# Raccoon butterfly



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

What should i feed my raccoon butterfly? Right now he is picking stuff off the live rock but I know that won't last forever, what kind of frozen food do raccoon butterflys eat???


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.fishlore.com/profiles_racoon_butterflyfish.htm

http://www.marinecenter.com/fish/butterflyfish/raccoonbutterflyfish/

http://saltaquarium.about.com/blpick111097raccoon.htm


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the links, I tried feeding it today some mysid shrimp and he ignored that, so I tried Formula One but again he ignored it. He continues to pick off the live rock, if anyone owns one of these please tell me what you feed it. Is there something special I am supposed to do with the frozen foods??? I am just dropping small bits near the fish


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

thaw the food in some tank water and then use a turkey baister to spray it in the fish's direction, u may have to use live brine to initiate a feeding response but your raccoon should switch over to frozen. San Franciso Bay makes an angel and butterfly formula that you could also supplement into it's diet


----------

